# Need Recommendations For a Straightening Balm/Serum



## nics1972 (May 24, 2007)

Hi

Can you guys recommend a straightening balm/serum.. anything that I can use in my hair (wet or dry) after shampooing ? I was using Ion Straightening Shampoo and Conditioner but want to try something I can use after shampooing with a regular shampoo. I use hair serum and Aphogee Keratin treatment on damp hair currently.

My hair are slightly wavy and I sometimes like to wear them straight. I am phobic about using tools on my hair and let them air dry. Yeah, occassionally, I use a curlling or straightening iron, but very very rarely.. like if have to go for a special occassion or something. Else, I just shampoo them and wrap them in a towel to absorb the excess moisture and let them air dry.

Please help me find a straightening product.

Thanks a bunch for all your help.


----------



## Aprill (May 24, 2007)

Bed head Control Freak extra extra straight hair straightener


----------



## kellianne76 (May 24, 2007)

You could try KMS flat out.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 24, 2007)

i use a matrix iron straight spray, its in an orange bottle. you use it on dry hair before ironing the hair, and it makes it so much easier to do!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 25, 2007)

paul mitchell straight works.

you use very little of it on damp hair, and it keeps the style straight for a long time.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif paul mitchell straight works.you use very little of it on damp hair, and it keeps the style straight for a long time.





Also try* Biosilk Silk Therapy *_I love this stuff._


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 25, 2007)

i have found the only thing that works for my hair is Schwartzkopf's anti frizz serum, u put it on after styling and only need very little!!!


----------



## justdragmedown (May 25, 2007)

are you going to put a straightner to your hair or are you trying to find a balm you put in your hair and when its doen air drying its straight?


----------



## nics1972 (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *justdragmedown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are you going to put a straightner to your hair or are you trying to find a balm you put in your hair and when its doen air drying its straight? First, thank you all for your suggestions 
To answer your question, justdragmedown, am looking for anything (serum/balm/spray) to put in my hair that leaves my hair straight when its done air drying.

I have been digging on all the options mentioned above as well..

Thanks again, guys *hugs*


----------



## crazychic (May 25, 2007)

I luvvv hair serums - instantly defrizzes &amp; makes it all shiny. Last time my stylist used Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum -- I think you can get it at Ulta, that is my favorite.


----------



## ingy154 (Jun 5, 2007)

well if ur willing to blow dry ur hair u can use loreal hot liss it totally rox!! u dont have to blow dry with a brush or watever u can just turn ur blow drier on n turn it towards ur hair combing out with a wide tooth comb every few minutes..it usually works perfectly.....


----------



## HeyLiz (Jun 7, 2007)

I love Pureology's Super Straight balm. it's so fantastic we use it in the salon all the time.


----------

